# Cost to ship a bike, according to UPS it's $137



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

For a 51 lb package halfway across the country. Does that sound ridiculous to anyone else?


----------



## leondelmonte (May 26, 2009)

try usps, Ups is expensive in my experience, I once shipped a frame costed me $60 Ups, same frame got shipped to me USpS $30, or so, check usps


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Whenever I ship a bike through UPS it's 39 bucks. You have to use a slighly smaller box to avoid to oversize penalty.


----------



## jmontgomery (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't go to a shipping store like UPS store, Mail boxes etc. or places like that to ship a bigger package. You have to pay them their cut also. Find the closest UPS hub where the trucks are loaded and ship from there. Will probably save over half of that cost.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/ship/packaging/dim_weight.html


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

A couple things...

1) The UPS Store (proper) cannot/does not charge any more than what it would cost if you took your package directly to UPS. UPS does not allow it. Mail Boxes Etc. and store like that can and do charge you more.
2) I've shipped 3 full bikes and the charges can vary greatly. I once shipped a bike from AZ to Rhode Island and the UPS store quoted my 130 bucks because it was 1 inch oversized. I crumpled down the edge of the box and then it cost me $65.
3) Once UPS quoted me $130 and I took the same box to Fed Ex, I paid less than $70. 

It's weird.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Use a bike shipping company....*

like www.shipyourbike.com ( I think ). They get special rates because of their volume and account. Same rates large companies get because they ship a lot. It cost me $99 to ship my bike from Florida to Truckee last year. The weight was around 65 pounds.

found it: www.shipyourbicycles.com

I must add also that I shipped in a case that I made from 150 mph hurricane approved panels and 2" aluminum angles. Nothing could destroy that box, not even the monkeys at UPS or FEDEX.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

eatdrinkride is very correct with what they posted. If your package is even slightly over the oversize limit, they will get you on the cost. The same thing with the weight as well. I would rather have my bike shipped VIA UPS or Fed Ex before using our good ole USPS. They suck and are always getting things lost or damaged. Fed Ex is really the way to go if you can get them to ship it that way. It cost me just over $100 to get my DH bike shipped from Boston to FL. Over-sized rate as well. 

In the long run, any amount is too costly, but that really is not a bad deal for shipping across the country, and UPS is more reliable than the USPS. Good luck and the best of riding once you do get your bike delivered! .:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> FedEx ground is brutal on packages. Unless you can pack it in a blast proof case don't do it. UPS ground can be just as bad but is the gentler of the two. Any level express service gets treated much kinder by either carrier.
> 
> And get it shipped before the holiday rush kicks in or the risk grows.


I will not debate that point you made with either UPS nor FedEx, but I have personally had better luck with FedEx than UPS. I think the OP is more concerned with the shipping cost though than the more higher rate of any of the Express services. Granted they do treat the package far better than ground.

BTW, great advise on the holiday scenario. :thumbsup:


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

Get it down to 49 lbs and check your dimensions vs. their oversized dimensions.

If you can get it under 50 lbs and within their "standard" sizing the price will drop. This is possible with a standard bike box (cardboard, not sure about the plastic ones), and shaving a pound can be as easy as pulling the seat and post out and shipping them separately (you'll still come out cheaper...).


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Fedex charges me ~$60 when I ship my bike in a Thule 699 hardcase, total weight 60lbs across the US with $4000 of insurance.

Ergo, use Fedex not UPS.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the responses folks. That's what I was thinking. Funny thing is I called them with the weight and dimensions and they quoted me $70 insured over the phone, run it down to the store the next day and now all of a sudden it's $137 before insurance...

I'll check out FedEx and USPS, though IME UPS was always the cheapest for shipping smaller stuff in my area.


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

I've never had a bad experience shipping from a UPS hub with my highest bill probably in the $70 range. I've used a UPS store a few times and have been charged the same rate as well as being quoted way more than that....in the $130-150 range. Both times that it happened was due to the person behind the counter not knowing how to read a tape measure. Not the brightest bulb in the box I guess. 

I've also gone with USPS with good results as well. I even used USPS to ship a bike from the USA to the UK for less than $90 fully insured.


----------



## dkelley383 (Jun 9, 2005)

The problem with the UPS Store is that they are franchises. They always have a higher shipping cost than what it would be if you went to a UPS hub and shipped it from there. The best service that I have found is USPS to ship bikes, fast and cheap.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

dkelley383 said:


> The problem with the UPS Store is that they are franchises. They always have a higher shipping cost than what it would be if you went to a UPS hub and shipped it from there. The best service that I have found is USPS to ship bikes, fast and cheap.


Unless something has recently changed that is just not true. I asked them directly and they told me that as a UPS Store they are prohibited from charging any more than actual UPS shipping. They make their money off of tape, boxes, yada yada yada. I actually confirmed that first when I called a UPS hub to check on shipping charges. I was willing to drive 11 miles to the hub to save money but they are the ones who suggested a UPS Store, and they first told me the Store does not charge any more than if I'd went to UPS directly.

Mail Boxes Etc is a different story, I _know _they charge more...and my info is 2 years old.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Kona0197 said:


> Whenever I ship a bike through UPS it's 39 bucks. You have to use a slighly smaller box to avoid to oversize penalty.


What, doesn't anyone believe this guy?


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Clutchman83 said:


> Funny thing is I called them with the weight and dimensions and they quoted me $70 insured over the phone, run it down to the store the next day and now all of a sudden it's $137 before insurance....


It's because they decided to declare your package oversize. I've had to report UPS to the BB before, because several times they tried to charge me oversize fees that weren't appropriate. Sure, every time I called and complained, they happily removed the oversize charge, but they shouldn't have charged it in the first place. They blamed it on their scanners. Well, they need to fix them if they won't work. A standard bike box measures about 129 inches (length + girth), which is under the oversize of 130 inches. But if it's close, they try to charge the oversize, hoping you'll pay without complaining. I now write in great big letters the dimension of the box (ex: 55x8x29=129 inches), and add "and if you attempt to charge me oversize again, I will report to the BBB AGAIN." Since I've started doing that, they haven't tried to charge me oversize. Of course, make sure your bike actually does fit under the size limits - friend of mine was shipping a bike, and he used a bigger box. I made him cut the box down several times to actually fit under the size limit, because if it's even 1mm over, they are going to charge oversize.

Edit: Oh, and usual cost for me shipping a bike around the country using UPS ranges from $35-80 depending on weight and destination.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> What, doesn't anyone believe this guy?


I paid about that from USPS about 8 years ago when I shipped a bike to my sister when she was stationed in Korea. For some reason the other carriers wouldn't ship a box that big to an APO.

My LBS was kind enough to repack the bike after checking everything over from the factory. She put it together once it got to the air force base.


----------



## jmontgomery (Jun 24, 2009)

eatdrinkride said:


> Unless something has recently changed that is just not true. I asked them directly and they told me that as a UPS Store they are prohibited from charging any more than actual UPS shipping. They make their money off of tape, boxes, yada yada yada. I actually confirmed that first when I called a UPS hub to check on shipping charges. I was willing to drive 11 miles to the hub to save money but they are the ones who suggested a UPS Store, and they first told me the Store does not charge any more than if I'd went to UPS directly.
> 
> Mail Boxes Etc is a different story, I _know _they charge more...and my info is 2 years old.


My local UPS store for sure charges more than the UPS hub. I have checked more twice and they were more exspensive both times. After the second time I just use the UPS hub now.


----------



## sankaman (Apr 19, 2009)

I used to work for UPS when I was in college. You'd better box up your bikes really well, because the package handlers treat boxes like crap. You can put all the fragile and shockwatch stickers you can find on the boxes, it still won't matter. It will be thrown numerous times and be stepped on. And the heavier it gets, the more likely it will be thown/tossed/dropped than carried. Needless to say, I don't feel comfortable shipping with UPS. Especially since many of the handlers are rather unsavory people.

Make friends with fedex employees, they get large discount on shipping. UPS doesn't give discounts.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Just shipped one half way across the country today and it was 110.26 plus the insurance. I still feel the best protective and most cost effective way is two boxes through Priority Mail. Wheels in one box and frame and parts in a second. Have never had an issue shipping bikes that way and that includes to most of Europe, Japan and even Greece.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I shipped a hardtail cross country last week UPS for $98.

My PO wont ship large packages like a bike. A medium frame is about as big as I'm able to ship.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

My PO wont ship large packages like a bike. A medium frame is about as big as I'm able to ship.[/QUOTE]

I shipped a 1968 Schwinn Varsity in a full size bike box with original fenders, speedometer and seat bag by USPS Parcel Post to Missouri for $35....it took a week to get there but weighed 53 lbs.

You can ship almost any size frame by US Postal under the 108" limit except 24-25" road frames.


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> What, doesn't anyone believe this guy?


He might be shipping 20" folding bikes. Don't be a hater 

When I was price quoting I had about $75 from CA to OK, it was a smaller than normal bike box though.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was shipping a 17 inch mountain bike. I had to cut down the box to get under the 108" limit.


----------



## alkemyst (Sep 30, 2009)

MiniTrail said:


> agreed, could just be my area and the items I ship
> 
> And if he is concerned about shipping costs then he should be concerned about possible shipping damage. sometimes ground costs to much


In regards to FedEx vs UPS...in my line of work we ship a lot of tech items back and forth across the country. We try to avoid ground at all as we have found the longer a package is in transit the higher damage rates we have had.

That said, when we do use ground we only do so when cost is otherwise prohibitive. We haven't had an issue with FedEx, but we have had several UPS packages damaged. We even gave them the benefit of the doubt and used their recommended packager....same deal.

Out of 10 LCDs we shipped Florida to AZ only two made it there working. There was another time we shipped a Canoscan machine in a wooden foam crate and it arrived with a 8" kick through that also went through 6" of foam and through the screen.

It really depends on the route the package takes but this is my experience and I have shipped thousands of packages. It's rare on any day I don't have something coming or going out.

With shipping a bike you are more than likely paying for volume not weight. If you can figure out a way to get the dimensions under all the oversize limits then you can save a lot. In my experience many think shipping one big box is cheaper than 2 or more smaller ones, but often that puts them in the oversize territory and instead of paying by a modest weight, they are now shipping 10lbs of items for a 100lb rate.

Proper packaging is the most important though, if you are packing a box edge to edge you will get damage.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

gm1230126 said:


> My PO wont ship large packages like a bike. A medium frame is about as big as I'm able to ship.


I shipped a 1968 Schwinn Varsity in a full size bike box with original fenders, speedometer and seat bag by USPS Parcel Post to Missouri for $35....it took a week to get there but weighed 53 lbs.

You can ship almost any size frame by US Postal under the 108" limit except 24-25" road frames.[/QUOTE]

The size limit at my PO may be a regional issue. My small town of 10,000 doesn't have mail delivery either. We all have PO boxes. The last thing that was denied because of size, was a 16" 94 GT RTS Team frame. I had to remove the swingarm to meet the size requirement. Cost was $52 for standard USPS shipping. In the future, I'll just ship from the city I work in.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

The worst is that the ebay shipping calculator doesn't account for the oversize surcharge. I sold a bike back in april, the calculator said $70... which is what the guy paid me, and when I had ups pick it up the charge on my bill was $115.


----------

